# Can't move Position Lever But Draft Lever will move.



## Tallyther (Feb 1, 2012)

My JD5205 has recently been having rockshaft lifting / lowering problems. Until last week I could compensate by adjusting either or both the Draft Lever or Posion Lever. Now the rockshaft doesn't go all the way down and the position lever is stuck in the down position even though I can move the draft lever. A couple of times it has broken loose but not now. Its not binding due to any obstruction or bent arm or lever. Everything is clear. All other hydraulics works fine, The screen is clean and it has a new filter. I'm trying to determine if I can do a quick fix myself due to the expense. I replaced the hydraulic pump only a few months ago. The latest problem occurred while trying to use my box blade. I noticed the rockshaft didn't seem to get low enough while trying to hook it up but wrote it off. Now that the posion lever is stuck I can't get it low enough to get it off without backing over a pallet or other elevated platform about 6" high. Thanks for any input


----------

